
Student cracks theologian's baffling religious code - DanBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-47028244
======
yesenadam
It seems Fuller was one of 12 ministers who founded the BMS World Mission.

"BMS World Mission is a Christian missionary society founded by Baptists from
England in 1792. It was originally called the Particular Baptist Society for
the Propagation of the Gospel Amongst the Heathen, but for most of its life
was known as the Baptist Missionary Society."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMS_World_Mission](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMS_World_Mission)

The original name didn't age well...

------
JorgeGT
I found surprising that shorthand compresses enough of the writing to resist
statistical techniques, knowing approximately the corpus of language that the
theologian would have used, and the source material he would usually quote
from.

~~~
analog31
I wonder if it resists cracking by logical processes because it's not logical.
For instance, the author may have not followed a _system_ , but chose symbols
that were partly pictographic, or based on word associations that occurred to
him at the moment. Plus, for the author, it didn't have to be archival,
because he would have been aided by his own memory when reading it.

My best chance at reading my own handwriting is to ask: "Now, what would I
have meant here?" ;-) I hope nobody ever tries to read my notebooks.

~~~
seanp2k2
>Now, what would I have meant here?

Interestingly (to me, at least), this is also how I remember where I put
something if I've misplaced it. I ask myself, and really try to visualize, if
I were putting that thing away right now, where would I put it, and what was I
just doing with it that might give me a bit more context about where I might
leave it for myself cleverly next time? It usually works.

~~~
Tor3
Heh, that's exactly what I do as well.. so it must be common to some extent.

------
jonny_eh
Are the translations public domain or are they considered derivative work?

~~~
eesmith
They are derivative works which are eligible for their own copyright
protection.

For example, the NIV, NIrV, and Amplified Bible translations are covered under
copyright. Here's what you need to do if you want to use more than what their
'gratis use guidelines' allow -
[https://www.harpercollinschristian.com/permissions/#2](https://www.harpercollinschristian.com/permissions/#2)
.

